# My Computer Art of Angie!



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here is some art of Angie. I was bored so I was playing around with this.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The second one is so pretty!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes the second one is my favorite too.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks! Yeah I like the second one too.


----------

